# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاجل بخصوص امبينزا

## Azmi shosh

*يا شباب الكلام ده في موقع مازيمبي الرسمي والخبر لقيتو في الفيس بوك صفحة المريخ ورجعت للموقع بالفرنساوي ودي ترجمتو


ونحن نعلم ان هيو بيدي حاليا في السودان بناء على طلب من شركة المريخ النادي الذي لم يتصل بمازمبي .

وجوده على الاراضي السودانية غير قانوني! علينا أن نذكر، إذا لزم الأمر، أن هيو بيدي لاعب 
من مازيمبي وأي نادي مهتم بتجنيده ملزم بالاتصال بقادته ! "

أدونا المفيد 



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مازيمبي ليس طرف في تسجيل امبينز 
مبينزا معار لمازيمبي من فريق من كنشاسا
والمريخ تفاوض مع ناديه و وافق على بيعه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مازيمبي ليس طرف في تسجيل امبينز 
مبينزا معار لمازيمبي من فريق من كنشاسا
والمريخ تفاوض مع ناديه و وافق على بيعه



ينصرك دينك شيخ طارق ريحتنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مازيمبي ليس طرف في تسجيل امبينز 
مبينزا معار لمازيمبي من فريق من كنشاسا
والمريخ تفاوض مع ناديه و وافق على بيعه



كلامك صاح يا شيخنا مازمبي ما دخلو في الحكاية
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*بعدين حكاية التسجيل الإلكتروني دي لو اللاعب عندو أي عقد غير منتهي ولم يتم الاتفاق مع ناديه النظام برفض التسجيل 
طيب ناس مازيمبي ديل مالم دايرين يزوزو بينا
*

----------


## waleed salih

*دا الضفر بتاع مازمبي
                        	*

----------


## عمر اسحق

*نعم لا دخل لمازمبي في الموضوع 
مجرد مطامع
                        	*

----------


## عبدالمنعم الفكي

*الموضوع ما خطير
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*ده المريخ العالمي ضرب بره و جوه ، ومن قبل كانت ضربة الأهلي في وارغو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ناس مازيمبي 
كان عارفين قوانين الكورة ما كانوا شاتوهم من الابطال المرة الفاتت
ديل زي الجماعة 
عاملين زي المرة الراجلها المطلقها مات
 دايرة تبكي وما عارفة تقول للناس شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*جهزوا الشكاوي الفالصو يا فرق الممتاز و الأنديه الأبطال 
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*
La direction du Tout Puissant Mazembe nous a fait parvenir le communiqué suivant :
« Dans le cadre des accords liant nos 2 clubs, le RSC Anderlecht demande que nos joueurs Hugues BEDI et Patou KABANGU soient libérés afin qu'ils évoluent dans le club belge. Le TP Mazembe a répondu positivement à cette demande.
Nous apprenons que Hugues BEDI est actuellement au Soudan à la demande du club Al Merrikh qui n'a jamais contacté le TP Mazembe.
Sa présence sur le sol soudanais est donc illégale ! Nous rappelons, si besoin est, que Hugues BEDI est un joueur du TP Mazembe et que tout club intéressé par son recrutement est dans l’obligation de contacter ses dirigeants ! »
TP Mazembe
*

----------


## أحمد طه

*بيان عديل طلعو نادي مازيمبي علي ادارة المريخ ان تنور القاعدة المريخية
ويجب من الان عدم ترك اي ثغرة قانونية كي لا يتهدم البنيان

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					


La direction du Tout Puissant Mazembe nous a fait parvenir le communiqué suivant :
« Dans le cadre des accords liant nos 2 clubs, le RSC Anderlecht demande que nos joueurs Hugues BEDI et Patou KABANGU soient libérés afin qu'ils évoluent dans le club belge. Le TP Mazembe a répondu positivement à cette demande.
Nous apprenons que Hugues BEDI est actuellement au Soudan à la demande du club Al Merrikh qui n'a jamais contacté le TP Mazembe.
Sa présence sur le sol soudanais est donc illégale ! Nous rappelons, si besoin est, que Hugues BEDI est un joueur du TP Mazembe et que tout club intéressé par son recrutement est dans l’obligation de contacter ses dirigeants ! »
TP Mazembe



ميريخ دي سغدان كبيغ تيم
اضغابوا راسغوكم دي بيحيطاخ
او اشرغبوا مغ مويغة دي بخار
اوغ دي ستيغن داهية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الترجمة :
مريخ السودان نادي كبير
اضربوا راسكم في الحيطة
او اشربوا من البحر
ولا في ستين داهية
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ميريخ دي سغدان كبيغ تيم
اضغابوا راسغوكم دي بيحيطاخ
او اشرغبوا مغ مويغة دي بخار
اوغ دي ستيغن داهية




هههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني 
*

----------


## badr jobara

*ههههههههههوالله بالغت فى الوصف يا ريد بلانت..حلو زاتو الدرش يكون جوه وبره:565:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بكره ترقبو جرائد الوصيف
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*أيوة يامرتضى ده بالنسبة ليهم صيد ثمين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قلل وكيل اللاعبين المعروف التونسي رياض من محاولات نادى مازيمبى  الكنغولي للتأثير على صفقة انتقال بيدي مبينزا إلى المريخ حيث قال فى اتصال  هاتفى مع (سودانا فوق ) مساء اليوم من الخرطوم التى تواجد فيها مع اللاعب  ان ما حدث وما قاله نادي مازيمبى فى موقعه لا أساس له من الصحة لان اللاعب  انتهت فترة أعارته مع النادى يوم 30 أكتوبر الماضي حيث خاض آخر مباراة فى  الموسم الحالى مع فريقه المعار أليه مازيمبى يوم 28 اكتوبر وأوضح ان نادي  اللاعب الاصلى  (كلوكر) وافق على الانتقال بحضور وكيل لاعبين كنغولى وأشار  رياض لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعب كان يلعب لمازيمبى عن طريق إعارة تجدد كل  عام وأوضح أن المريخ كان ينوى تسجيل اللاعب فى يونيو ولكنه وجد ان إعارته  لم تكتمل ولذلك اخر الانتقال الى ديسمبر واوضح ان الوكيل الكنغولي اجرى  اتصال بالكاتب العام لنادي مازيمبى وسأله عن ما حدث ولم يجد أجابه منه فى  هذا الخصوص     وطمأن رياض جما هير المريخ بسلامة الانتقال 
الجدير بالذكر ا ننادى مازيمبى أشار فى موقعه الرسمي اليوم 
وجود  مبينزا غير قانوني اورد الموقع الرسمي لنادي مازيمبي ان نادي اندر لخت  البلجيكي قد خاطبهم بشأن اكثر من لاعب منهم اللاعب مبينزا وقد ابدى موافقه  مبدئيه ،وعلم النادي بوجود لاعبه مبينزا في السودان مع نادي المريخ وهو  يعتبر تواجده غير قانوني وأن نادي المريخ لم يخاطب نادي مازيمبي .
*

----------


## ياسر عباس

*تسلم حبيبنا طارق ..
ماممكن ادارتنا تقع في خطأ زي ده ..ادارة عارفة بتعمل في شنو..
معقولة بس ..نبقي زي ناس خالد عزالدين اللي سجل ليهم لاعب قاصر ..هههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ما دام عنده وكيل معتمد من الفيفا اكيد بيعرف ان تسجيلات اللاعبين الاجانب ليست لعبة ايضا وكما ذكر الاخوة المتداخلين فادارة المريخ ليست ساذجه الى هذا الحد
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*قلع ضفر 
خارجى 
والل 
شفوووووووووت
                        	*

----------

